# Bindings for Ride Highlife



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Help! Noob to the world of stiff boards here :embarrased1:

Recently got a 2014 Ride Highlife UL which I'm yet to ride. My intentions for it are aggressively charging groomers, and powder when available. I like to pop off natural features, maybe the odd kicker but I've got other boards for when I'm in a freestyle mood. Certainly no boxes or rails on this! I also ride in Burton Motos, will these be limiting with a stiff board? Can a stiffer binding make up for this? I've got some M3 Pivots and Technine brewer pros which I can put on it, but don't feel like they'd be up to it. 

Anyway, I've got a few bindings in mind, though I'm certainly open to all suggestions. Biggest issue is ability to actually get them here in New Zealand, I'll be damned if I'm paying full retail here, and many overseas sites won't ship most major brands. 

So far on my list:
Rome 390 Boss
Ride Capo
Ride El Hefe - Retail $600 here, and hard to import. Would love these. 
Union Force
Union Charger
Burton Malavitas
Burton Missions

Thoughts? Bonus is I'm in no rush as our seasons over, so can wait for deals to try and get the best possible price. Budget can be an issue, but if it's truly worth it I don't mind saving more.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I would definitely suggest something stiffer than the Motos if you're planning on riding aggressively on a stiff board.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> I would definitely suggest something stiffer than the Motos if you're planning on riding aggressively on a stiff board.


I knew that was coming hah. I bought the Motos when away on a trip and the stitching on the tounge of my second hand 32s popped right out on the first day. Walked into the store that night, asked for every boot they had in a 10.5 for under $250 and walked out the the Motos. Tried on 4 boots and they fit the best, only have 5 days on them. 

El Hefe's may be out if I have to fork out for new boots as well, would Burton Rulers be a good step up? I love the speed lacing, and don't want to go so stiff that I won't enjoy riding them on my other boards.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

A little help anyone? My lists still pretty big, help me knock some of them off, or add some more if you're that way inclined:crazy2:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Rome 390 Bosses are an awesome binding. However if you're looking for a stuffer, super responsive bindnig their Targa is probably a better option. 390s are more middle of the road and mean for all mountain including park, where as the Targa is a beefy bomber style binding meant for aggressive riding, jumps, drops, etc. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

You have a great list there. As suggested, the Targa is an amazing (off the menu) binding if you want bomber stiffness and durability. STOKED!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for that guys. Hadn't even heard of the Targas but they look ideal. They don't seem to be sold anywhere here in NZ, will keep my eye on sites that will ship here for some deals. 390 Boss is easier to source here, would they still be suitable or just not quite stiff enough?

Burton Malavitas are quite easy to source and often on sale, how would they compare to others in the line up? Worth getting on a deal or are some of the others that much better? Same goes for the Missions, they're both rated at a 6.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Awesome, thanks for that guys. Hadn't even heard of the Targas but they look ideal. They don't seem to be sold anywhere here in NZ, will keep my eye on sites that will ship here for some deals. 390 Boss is easier to source here, would they still be suitable or just not quite stiff enough?
> 
> Burton Malavitas are quite easy to source and often on sale, how would they compare to others in the line up? Worth getting on a deal or are some of the others that much better? Same goes for the Missions, they're both rated at a 6.


Do some work, send some pms to some companies in the US or keep searching in NZ and you'll find some Targas. They are insane. That being said the 390s will work fine, great binding and I've charged hard with them in some gnarly terrain, but like I mentioned a tad more freestyle oriented.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Phedder said:


> A little help anyone? My lists still pretty big, help me knock some of them off, or add some more if you're that way inclined:crazy2:


I would say malavitas and missions would be way to soft of a binding for a stiff board. My dad has Ride Capos on his deck and the Aluminum heel cup has a really nice locked in feel, but you can still press/ollie with it a little since it is somewhat a freestyle binding.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Phedder said:


> I knew that was coming hah. I bought the Motos when away on a trip and the stitching on the tounge of my second hand 32s popped right out on the first day. Walked into the store that night, asked for every boot they had in a 10.5 for under $250 and walked out the the Motos. Tried on 4 boots and they fit the best, only have 5 days on them.
> 
> El Hefe's may be out if I have to fork out for new boots as well, would Burton Rulers be a good step up? I love the speed lacing, and don't want to go so stiff that I won't enjoy riding them on my other boards.


Haha I would say anything stiffer than the Motos are a step up! Especially if you are throwing some stiff bindings into the mix as well. I think where you went wrong was the "under $250" part - which I get because I don't make a lot of cash. But boots are the main area that you don't want to try and low ball it with lower end or second hand boots. I don't have any experience with the Rulers - check out some specs. Since they haven't been worn much, I would try to sell em for money to put toward boots. Someone should buy them if they are priced to sell. And keep in mind that boots soften up as you use them. So those Motos are only gonna get mushier especially if you try and ride them hard. And a boot that may feel stiff initially will break in and might be just what you need.


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

CONTACT PROS!!! OR maybe if you prefer, atlas'


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

Switchbacks look sick too


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Have a look at Flux DM's or SF's as well!!!!!

Both responsive well made binders that can be bought/shipped down under!!!!!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, think I'll focus my search on both the Romes and Capos, likely to be sourced from the US anyway as I'm not paying $400 for bindings  The ability to change the ankle strap stiffness with the Targas does sound fantastic though. The Forces were on my list largely due to everyone saying they're pretty much bullet proof and a decent all mountain ride. Worth keeping my eye on or not quite stiff enough either?




radiomuse210 said:


> Haha I would say anything stiffer than the Motos are a step up! Especially if you are throwing some stiff bindings into the mix as well. I think where you went wrong was the "under $250" part - which I get because I don't make a lot of cash. But boots are the main area that you don't want to try and low ball it with lower end or second hand boots. I don't have any experience with the Rulers - check out some specs. Since they haven't been worn much, I would try to sell em for money to put toward boots. Someone should buy them if they are priced to sell. And keep in mind that boots soften up as you use them. So those Motos are only gonna get mushier especially if you try and ride them hard. And a boot that may feel stiff initially will break in and might be just what you need.


Last trip of the season, and I'd just spent $500 on a new board a week earlier. Even that $250 wasn't in the budget  They are incredibly comfortable and much better than my 2nd hand pair that busted (after about 60 days use, not bad for $50 :happy

I think it'd come down to the Ruler or Imperial. Ruler is a 6, Imperial is a 7. Though Ruler is $100 cheaper here and has better shock absorption, just hope 6 is enough of an improvement over the Motos 4. Why does all this have to be so complicated, I just wana ride :whiteflag:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Have a look at Flux DM's or SF's as well!!!!!
> 
> Both responsive well made binders that can be bought/shipped down under!!!!!


The only place so far I've found DMs that will ship here comes to about $500 :scared1:

I love living on this little rock in the middle of no where, but it has its drawbacks! :rofl3:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Phedder said:


> The only place so far I've found DMs that will ship here comes to about $500 :scared1:
> 
> I love living on this little rock in the middle of no where, but it has its drawbacks! :rofl3:


A 2 second search found some 2014 SF's on Dog Funk for $199US (no shipping), and I'm sure there's plenty more out there!!!!!

Maybe even Wired Sports (Member on here) could set you up if he ships down under????? :dunno:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Union factory would be a good shout, el hefe if you can find some on sale.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Dogfunk don't ship most of their products here unfortunately. 

Union factory over force?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Dogfunk don't ship most of their products here unfortunately.
> 
> Union factory over force?


Yeah I went for the factory over the force slightly better binding but I did get a really good deal on ebay for a brand new pair.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Phedder,

Drop a PM, I can likely help with your issue.


----------

